# Help identifying insect/pest in house



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

*google "termite images"* and you will see what termites look like.
I am in Florida - termites are a given in just about every piece of wood here.
have no idea what you guys on the West Coast have.
but, that bug is some kind of beetle - not a termite.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Definitely not a termite. You've only seen one of them? About how large is it? It looks like it could possibly be a stored product pest, but you would see a lot more of them if you had something in the cabinets that was infested (dry food products like cereal, dog food, etc.)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm originally from So.Calif. There are so many microclimates in Calif. Try googling the Beetles of Southern California. If not there, it could have been carried in or imported.


----------

